# 18./19.06.2022 DM Bad Salzdetfurth 🇩🇪 (XC)



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Mai 2022)

Salve & Hallo zusammen!

am  18./19.06 2022 findet in Bad Salzdetfurth die Deutsche Meisterschaft 2022 im XC statt!

Alle Informationen z.B über https://www.instagram.com/bop.bad.salzdetfurth/

Wir sehen uns in Bad Salzdetfurth!


----------



## stevens28/2 (8. Juni 2022)

Supi....dieses Jahr gibt es ja recht wenige XC Rennen und dann so eine tolle und technische Strecke.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben9696 (30. August 2022)

Habe gestern mal 3 Runden auf der Strecke gedreht, teils ist der Verlauf leider nicht mehr ganz klar. Auch wird mit der Zeit der Zustand es vermutlich schwierig machen die Strecken zu nutzen, hoffe sie planen zumindest jährlich eine Renovierung durchzuführen.

Strecke ist teilweise schon krass, in einer kurvigen Bergaufpassage fehlt mir komplette die Technik für die Spitzkehren mit Wurzeln etc., und auch der obere Rockgarden ist für mich eher unfahrbar. Wie man auf so einer Strecke soviel Speed aufbauen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Warum beim Hauptanstieg dermaßen mit Kies/Geröll gearbeitet wurde verstehe ich nicht..

Aber in Summe geile Strecke, denke werde da hin & wieder mal hinfahren übern Winter.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. August 2022)

Schau Dir mal das Streckenvideo von David List mit Max Brandl auf You Tube an, dann siehst Du, wo die Strecke entlang führt.
Der Hauptanstieg war ein Wirtschaftsweg, der geschottert war und jetzt so in die Strecke eingebaut worden ist; ist so und leider nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. September 2022)

Ben9696 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal 3 Runden auf der Strecke gedreht, teils ist der Verlauf leider nicht mehr ganz klar. Auch wird mit der Zeit der Zustand es vermutlich schwierig machen die Strecken zu nutzen, hoffe sie planen zumindest jährlich eine Renovierung durchzuführen.
> 
> Strecke ist teilweise schon krass, in einer kurvigen Bergaufpassage fehlt mir komplette die Technik für die Spitzkehren mit Wurzeln etc., und auch der obere Rockgarden ist für mich eher unfahrbar. Wie man auf so einer Strecke soviel Speed aufbauen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Warum beim Hauptanstieg dermaßen mit Kies/Geröll gearbeitet wurde verstehe ich nicht..
> 
> Aber in Summe geile Strecke, denke werde da hin & wieder mal hinfahren übern Winter.


Salve! Freut uns wenn es Dir gefallen hat! Im Prinzip ist die Strecke auch jetzt noch komplett fahrbar: der Naturdownhilltrail wächst natürlich im Sommer etwas zu, sollte jetzt aber wieder frei sein. Der obere Rockgarden sieht schwerer aus als er ist und die Spitzkehren sind mit etwas Streckenkenntnis kein Ding. Insgesamt ist natürlich Streckenkenntis immer von Vorteil. Alle technisch schwierigen Teile sind umfahrbar und es gibt im BOP unzählige weitere spannende XCO-Fahrvarianten, z. B. der flowtrail und der snaketrail sowie diverse CX-Linien! Auf einigen veranstalten wir am 8. & 9. Oktober ein Cyclocross Rennen!


----------

